# du 4 au 10 octobre dernier(s) / le 12 mars et le 7 avril prochain(s) - accord



## Frapap

Relisant un article que je dois corriger, je suis tombée sur :

du 4 au 10 octobre dernier. Moi, je dirais derniers 
Mon chef dit que dernier ce refère au mois, donc qu'il faut le laisser au sing. ...Est-ce une histoire de nuance ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## jierbe31

Je crois que c'est le chef qui a raison, comme toujours d'ailleurs...
Personnellement, j'analyse ainsi : du 4 octobre (dernier) au 10 octobre dernier.
C'est bien du *dernier mois* dont il s'agit. CQFD !


----------



## Maître Capello

L'explication de Jierbe est correcte, mais j'en ai une autre qui aboutit au résultat inverse. Le 4 octobre _dernier_ le distingue d'un 4 octobre d'une année quelconque. Ainsi _dernier_ se réfère au dernier 4 octobre *en date*. Il faudrait alors mettre _dernier_ au pluriel → _du 4 au 10 octobre dernier*s*_ (= _entre le*s* dernier*s* 4 et 10 octobre_)

En bref, je pense que les deux sont justes (_dernier_ au singulier ou au pluriel) suivant le raisonnement que l'on suit…


----------



## tie-break

Voyons si j'ai bien compris :

_Du 4 au 10 octobre 1995 il était en Chine et du 4 au 10 octobre *derniers*_ (c'est à dire du 4 au 10 octobre 2007)_ il était au Brésil ?_

C'est ça Maître ? 
Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, tu as bien compris.

Mais, contrairement à ce que j'ai dit précédemment, plus je relis ta phrase et plus je trouve que _dernier_ devrait s'écrire sans _‹ s_ › à cause de l'ellipse expliquée par Jierbe (_du 4 au 10 octobre dernier = __du 4 _[_octobre dernier_]_ au 10 octobre dernier_)… Mais j'hésite… En tout cas, la version au singulier n'est pas fausse. Donc autant utiliser celle-là.

_Du 4 au 10 octobre 1995 il était en Chine, et du 4 au 10 octobre *dernier*_ _il était au Brésil._


----------



## Frapap

En effet, ce sont les deux différents raisonnements que nous avons faits! Et finalement, nous avons laissé le singulier. Mais, dans d'autres articles (Internet et presse), j'ai souvant trouvé derniers au plu. d'où le doute...

Wow, je suis vraiment heureuse d'être tombée sur ce forum!


----------



## tie-break

Une autre question :  

_Du 4 au 10 octobre 1995 il était en Chine, du 4 au 10 octobre 2005 il était au Brésil et du 4 au 10 octobre 2006 il était en Suisse._

_Puisque du 4 au 10 octobre *derniers*_ (les derniers cités dans la liste, donc 2006) _il était en Suisse il aurait du te téléphoner..._

Ou bien

_Puisque du 4 au 10 octobre *dernier*_ (se réferant à il y a une semaine, donc 2007) _il était encore en Suisse..._ 

Faut-il le pluriel pour se référer au 2006 et le singulier pour se référer au 2007 ?


----------



## Maître Capello

tie-break said:


> _Puisque du 4 au 10 octobre *derniers*_ (les derniers cités dans la liste, donc 2006 ) _il était en Suisse il aurait dû te téléphoner... _
> Ou bien
> _Puisque du 4 au 10 octobre *dernier*_ (se référant à il y a une semaine, donc 2007  ) _il était encore en Suisse..._
> Faut-il le pluriel pour se référer à 2006 et le singulier pour se référer à 2007 ?


Non, le sens  est le même dans les deux cas : celui de ton second exemple…

Pour le sens que tu voulais dans le premier, il faudrait dire quelque chose comme :

_Puisqu'à cette dernière époque il était encore en Suisse…_


----------



## Nicomon

Frapap said:


> Mon chef dit que dernier ce refère au mois, donc qu'il faut le laisser au sing. ...Est-ce une histoire de nuance ?


 
Et qu'est-ce qui nous dit au juste que _dernier(s)_ fait référence au mois, et non aux jours? Sans plus de contexte, je suis tentée ici de le mettre au pluriel (7 jours). Les deux sont possibles, selon le sens qu'on veut donner, mais le pluriel est aussi courant àma. La règle est bien expliquée dans la BDL.



> ... on peut hésiter lorsqu’il est question de plusieurs jours. C’est pourtant la règle générale d’accord qui s’applique : puisqu’il s’agit de plusieurs jours, ce que confirme l’article défini pluriel _les_, les adjectifs _prochain_ et _dernier_ se mettent au pluriel.
> *Exemples :*
> - Le salon a eu lieu les 2, 3 et 4 septembre *derniers*.
> - Cette pièce sera présentée du 24 au 30 septembre *prochains*.


 
Edit: par contre dans l'exemple de tie-break, plus haut, où les années sont précisées je le mets au singulier.


----------



## Maître Capello

Merci Nicomon pour ta contribution fort utile. Effectivement, les deux sont donc possibles. J'ajouterais encore que si l'article est au pluriel, il est d'autant plus naturel de mettre _dernier_ également au pluriel :
_
Le salon a eu lieu *les* 2, 3 et 4 septembre dernier*s*._


----------



## geostan

Je me demande s'il y a ellipse dans l'expression.

du XXX au YYY du mois d'octobre dernier.
du XXX au YYY des mois d'octobre et de novembre derniers.

Intéressant, l'article de la BDL.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il n'y a pas d'ellipse dans la 1re phrase, mais il y en a une dans la 2nde (même si elle est drôlement tordue !) : _du X au Y des mois d'octobre et de novembre derniers_ = _du X au Y du mois d'octobre dernier et __du X au Y du mois __de novembre dernier…_

Sinon, je viens de penser à un autre exemple où le singulier de _dernier_ ne serait pas possible… Enfin, c'est-à-dire qu'il aurait un autre sens que le pluriel !

Puisque nous sommes le 16 octobre :
_du 7 au 10 octobre dernier*s* = __du 7 octobre dernier au 10 octobre __dernier = du __7 au 10 octobre 200*7*_
_du 7 au 10 octobre dernier = __du 7 au 10 du dernier mois d'octobre = __du __7 au 10 octobre 200*6*_ (!)


----------



## silver lining

Bonjour à tous,

Je sais que les grammairiens ne s’entendent pas tous sur l’accord des adjectifs « dernier » et « prochain » lorsque ceux-ci accompagnent des noms de jour ou de mois (p. ex., le 15 et le 16 octobre prochain/le 15 et le 16 octobre prochains). Selon la Banque de dépannage linguistique, le singulier est admis par certains lorsque « l’on veut signifier explicitement que c’est le mois qui est prochain ou dernier, et non les jours » et lorsque « l’on emploie l’article singulier devant chaque date ». La BDL poursuit en disant sans ambages que « [s]i les dates s'échelonnent sur plusieurs mois, on écrira _dernier _ou _prochain_ au pluriel ». Or, ce site semble prétendre que le singulier est possible même lorsque les dates chevauchent deux mois, pourvu qu’elles soient précédées du déterminant « le » (« le 12 mars et le 7 avril prochain ou prochains »). Et vous, de quel avis êtes-vous? Je m'adresse à vous parce que je dois corriger une phrase qui contient le groupe prépositionnel « entre le 13 novembre et le 8 décembre dernier », et je ne sais plus si je dois condamner l’accord au singulier (« dernier ») ou le permettre. Votre opinion me serait très utile!

Je vous remercie d’avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'utiliserais pas le singulier parce que je le trouve illogique et absurde. Je ne pense toutefois pas que l'on puisse le condamner…

_le 15 et le 16 octobre dernier*s*
le 12 mars et le 7 avril prochain*s*
entre le 13 novembre et le 8 décembre dernier*s*_

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'utiliserais pour ma part systématiquement l'article défini pluriel, auquel cas l'accord au pluriel de l'adjectif est obligatoire.

_*les* 15 et 16 octobre dernier*s
les* 12 mars et 7 avril prochain*s*
entre *les* 13 novembre et 8 décembre dernier*s*_


----------



## silver lining

Merci, Maître Capello. En effet, l’accord au singulier me semble assez difficile à défendre même si certains l’admettent. Je me demande d’ailleurs quelle pourrait être la logique sous-tendant un tel accord : serait-ce un cas de survivance de l’accord effectué avec le donneur le plus proche?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, on pourrait en effet le penser.


----------



## SwissPete

Doit-on écrire « Les 4 et 5 février dernier, ... » ou « Les 4 et 5 février derniers, ... » ?

Accorde-t-on « dernier » avec « les 4 et 5 » ou avec « février » ?

Comme d'habitude, merci de vos réponses.


----------



## pointvirgule

Salut, Pete. Selon la BDL, cela dépend de la date où tu le dis. 
Si on est en février, alors _derniers _s'accorde avec les dates, au pluriel.
Si on est dans un mois subséquent (mars, par ex.), alors _dernier _au singulier, pour s'accorder avec le mois.

Ceci dit, l'article se conclut ainsi :


> Quoi qu’il en soit, il est possible de simplifier cette règle et de faire dans tous les cas l’accord de _dernier_ ou de _prochain_ avec les jours (passés ou à venir) au pluriel.


Bon, voilà une règle à mon goût.


----------



## SwissPete

Merci, pointvirgule.





> Bon, voilà une règle à mon goût.


En effet, rien n'est plus simple !


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour, 

Excusez-moi de modérer votre enthousiasme, mais des grammairiens ne sont pas d'accord pour employer le pluriel dans tous les cas de l'espèce. Ils  considèrent en effet que, pour l’accord des adjectifs "dernier" et "prochain" dans ces cas, *il est logique de prendre en considération le moment où le texte est rédigé 
*
* La BDL (de l'Office québécois de la langue française) indique d'ailleurs elle-même :
*


> "Si, toujours en date du 20 décembre 2015, on veut parler des quatrième, cinquième et sixième jours de novembre, on accordera _dernier_ avec le mois, donc au singulier *(on considérera alors que c’est le mois qui est « dernier »). *De même, si l’on veut parler des vingt-quatrième et vingt-cinquième jours de janvier, on accordera _prochain_ avec le mois, donc au singulier *(on considérera alors que c’est le mois qui est « prochain ».)
> 
> **Exemples :*
> 
> - Le salon a eu lieu les 4, 5 et 6 novembre *dernier*.
> - La pièce a été présentée du 4 au 7 novembre *dernier*.
> - Le rassemblement familial aura lieu les 24 et 25 janvier *prochain*.
> - Tu seras en vacances du 23 au 31 janvier *prochain*."


*Ma conclusion : *

a) @Frapap : Pour l'exemple que tu donnes ("du 4 au 10 octobre dernier"), ton chef n'a pas tort, si l'on se réfère à certains grammairiens (il suffit que tu le saches).



> Est-ce une histoire de nuance ? Non : il s'agit donc d'une divergence de vues entre grammairiens.



b) On peut employer toujours le pluriel, mais en sachant qu'on risque de prêter le flanc à la critique de certains  (comme c'est arrivé à Frapap) et en précisant (si besoin est) pourquoi on écrit ainsi (application de la règle préconisée par certains grammairiens et, en fin de compte, par la BDL).


----------

